# messages_de_DE.properties



## Vicky (13. Apr 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

in der messages_de_DE.properties stehen u.a. Beschriftungen für Buttons. Das sind meisten 1-2 Wörter wie Daten erfassen oder Drucken. Ich möchte aber eine Beschriftung haben, die etwas länger ist als 2 Wörter. Dadurch wird die Button-Größe hässlich lang. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass die Beschriftung in 2 Zeilen angezeigt wird. Ich hab mit 
 versucht. Aber das nützt nichts!

Ich danke euch im Voraus!
Vicky

Beispiel:

```
button.drucken=Drucken
```


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Apr 2005)

hm.... vll \n   ?


----------



## Vicky (13. Apr 2005)

DANKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

